# Help Choosing Burton Board



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I already have a board, that will last me this season and possibly next. I just have some money and might be able to pick up a 400$ snowboard on sale once the season ends.
I need it to be Burton, because I have Malavita bindings.
Pretty set on the Flight Attendant. Will it work? Only piste here, no park. I like going fast and just the usual. So no park. 

I'm just being resourceful and buying it for next season instead of spending money. I've heard the sales are great at end of season. So it'll only be ridden 2018.

For now my Custom is doing me VERY well. Especially on the edge hold. There was a lot of icy snow yesterday and it was catching edges instead of not using them.
Thanks.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll also want to clarify that my objectives are:
Speed: I want it to be fast. After going fast on a decently sized run yesterday, I had the most fun.
Turning/Carving: I cannot carve, however I would like it to turn nicely. 
Stable: It can go fast, but I want it to be stable. I don't want to wobble! 
Fast turn initiation: Want it to be snappy. Medium fast at least. My Custom Flying V is medium fast and I love it.
Uneven terrain: It should do this well. Don't want to wipe out on some ice chunks.
Switch: Don't care much for this YET. Shouldn't be horrible, but it doesn't have to do this well.
Jibbing and pipe: Don't care. 
Powder: Decent.. No powdery snow here from what I've seen. Maybe someone can correct me. I live in MN.
Jumps: Decent. The Black Diamond has some small bumps that can be used as jumps. Nothing in park tho. 

So yeah. Thanks!
I've done some research and Oz Custom Woody, Yes PYL, and Jones Flagship are my best bets. But I have Malavitas, so I'll need new bindings and it's not worth it. So burton please!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll sell you mine if you don't mind used


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## kanazky (Dec 26, 2016)

I rode the 2017 Flight Attendant yesterday. Conditions were ok, only rode groomers and a few out of bounds jumps. Found the board to be fun, pretty good all around. Much better then my last board. I actually returned mine though and got the Burton 2017 Skeleton Key. I haven't ridden it yet, going up on Friday so cant give you any comparison. I found the 2017 FA to be a solid all around board. Pretty fun, really fast, and carved well. I don't have a lot of different board experience. I think if you end up getting the 2016 or 2017 FA you will really enjoy it. (Nothing but graphic changed for 2016 to 2017 so might see if you can find a 2016 on sale)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get something like a Mod Fish or Branch Manager. Or search Angry Snowboarders Endeavor reviews for something that sounds interesting. They use the channel.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks! Looks like flight attendant is best for me.
There is also antler, but it's not as fast. And there's the custom x, but that's an immediate no.

And I am not fanboying burton.
I don't believe that Never Summer has the nicest boards out there. I'm a beginner so I wouldn't notice, and their longboards look kind of so so.

I can't just buy another 300$ pair of bindings to get a Jones, Yes, Neversummer, Lib Tech, or Capita.

Also, isn't the Skeleton Key made 100% for powder? I mean it looks like it will go fast but it's powder oriented


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Why get a modified Fish? That's too small for me anyways.
Branch manager seems something for powder


----------



## kanazky (Dec 26, 2016)

Skeleton key is a groomer killer. But its not what your looking for, what I was looking for 

Burton Flight Attendant Snowboard Review

I think the FA is going to be something you enjoy. Its a fun ride, easy to carve, quick edge to edge. Just remember that the FA is semi directional. Its got a directional taper into the back.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

kanazky said:


> Skeleton key is a groomer killer. But its not what your looking for, what I was looking for
> 
> Burton Flight Attendant Snowboard Review
> 
> I think the FA is going to be something you enjoy. Its a fun ride, easy to carve, quick edge to edge. Just remember that the FA is semi directional. Its got a directional taper into the back.


That's fine. I'm not big for switch. I do sometimes ride a few feet of switch but it's mostly just messing around.

Skeleton key is groomer killer? I'll check that beast out. Looks like it's super unique as well. My friend was dumbfounded by this neon orange directional snowboard when we went. I tried telling him it's just a directional snowboard but he was still staring at it lol.. He's new to snowboarding, (I am too, but he's more new). but the idea of having a directional board is sick!

EDIT: I weigh 175 right now. It will drop, but my shoe size won't. Skeleton key is too small for me. 158 and size 13 boot? Eh... Unless 2017 has more sizes, but I'll need to pay the full 700$

I mean if I find this beast for 300-400 maybe even 450 if I save up some cash (got 300 right now, I will do some work probably for more) I'll pick it up. But it's sad that it doesn't have wide.

EDIT again:
So it is actually wider than normal. They increased the width of it, so theres no W sizing. So perfect for me, size 158 if I can find it in stock. Pair it with my malavitas (which I love, they're super comfy and actually supposedly stiffer than the genesis, so faster turns there and going to shine better in park. Even if they are freestyle, I like em.)

Just wondering, when do you usually switch out your bindings? I heard they can last for 4 years.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You'll be perfecty fine with the Flight Attendant.

Also, bindings can last a lot longer than just 4 yrs. And even if something breaks you'll be able to get the parts from either Burton for free or from somewhere else for cheap.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks! I might pick up some Genesis bindings in a year or two for the Flight attendant.
But I really want the skeleton key now.


----------



## kanazky (Dec 26, 2016)

I paired mine with the Cartels, really like the flex together  To be honest though as a beginner and rocking it as your only setup you might prefer the Flight Attendant. Would give you more freedom over the mountain and you can get it at a better price. I saw one on boxing day here for 475 CAD.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I do like the board, however I am not doing any powder. I guess it will just "float" on piste lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If you're not doing any powder, why get a FA?
Just get a Custom X or a Custom camber.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a Custom Flying V. 
You guys think I should go for an Antler, Custom X, or Skeleton Key?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> If you're not doing any powder, why get a FA?
> Just get a Custom X or a Custom camber.


He mentions to be a beginner, catching edges, can't carve. Why recommend a Custom X? :icon_scratch:

This is a stange thread. Makes me think "slow down!"...

OP: Keep the Custom. Forget abt things like Flagship or C X ATM. Slow down. Learn to ride, spend _a lot_ of time on slope, progress, gain edge contol, balance, carve, and _then_ ride fast and look into those "fast n stable" boards. Not the other way around.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes, this will be a board for next season and season after.
I assume I'll be able to go fast.
Can you recommend something for me neni?

Or would you say buy some Union bindings and get another brand?
Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowPenguin said:


> Yes, this will be a board for next season and season after.
> I assume I'll be able to go fast.
> Can you recommend something for me neni?
> 
> ...


You can go fast on your Custom once you _can_.

I'd say _get lessons_ and breathe . You mention rather incoherent things in different threads which make my troll sensors tickle, but lets assume you are indeed a 13yo beginner with a lot of self confidence. 

Don't rush. Right now you think "25mph is REALLY fast" and think a different board will make you faster. Just as comparison, I ride 40mph comfortably on a super tiny wobbly soft chattery rocker ballerina deck. SO comfortably rides 55+ with a short soft wobbly rocker ballerina. Why? Edge control, balance, experience. It's not so much abt the board, but the rider. So don't rush. You'll get there; step by step.

Your Custom is absolutely the right board, also for next season. A different board won't make you faster. _You_, i.e. time on slope will make you gain experience n control and as such continuously faster. Invest that money in lift tickets and lessons or safe it to upgrade _once_ you're there. As you're 13 - we still assume - buying a board now which may suit your skills next year or after is nonesense as you'll grow and the now bought board may not at all fit your weight/feet in two years.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not doing any powder, why get a FA?
> ...


Because I said get a Custom X or a Custom Camber.

And I'll say it again hahaha
Get a Custom X or a Custom Camber. If you're still catchig edges, then get a couple of lessons too.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm not a troll.
Just someone who is new to snowboarding.
I know it won't make me better.
But it's nice to be able to buy a board for 300$ on sale for the next season, right?
I have 300$ that I will eventually drop on a board. Going to earn 100-200$ more by March/May.
Thought it would be wise to pick up a slightly larger board for next season.

But you're absolutely right,

And one more thing.
On my boards nose, there are black marks that smell like rust and look like it. On the sides there's nothing. Not even the tail. It's black. My board fell on black carpet when I went riding, but I can't remove the marks.
Just curios here.

Pictures can be sent if needed.
Thanks.

EDIT: Who the hell trolls on a snowboarding forum of all places? Whatever.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Wasn't there a thread just a week or so ago that's gone on forever about how this boy could absolutely not afford lessons he sorely needed because he had no money? A few days later he has money. But lo, he wants to spend it all on a board he's not going to ride for 2 years? And this does not raise a troll flag... how?

This is why I don't parent other people's children for them. It's a senseless and thankless job.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowPenguin said:


> Thanks! I might pick up some Genesis bindings in a year or two for the Flight attendant.
> But I really want the skeleton key now.





Noreaster said:


> Wasn't there a thread just a week or so ago that's gone on forever about how this boy could absolutely not afford lessons he sorely needed because he had no money? A few days later he has money. But lo, he wants to spend it all on a board he's not going to ride for 2 years? And this does not raise a troll flag... how?
> 
> This is why I don't parent other people's children for them. It's a senseless and thankless job.


Oh damn. It's the same guy?

I don't really pay much attention to the usernames.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I did not ask for you to criticize me, especially when you do not know what is going on.
When I had made that thread, I had a snowboard and gear which I had payed over half for.
Since then, I had been gifted 300$ by my divorced father.
I at first decided to give the money to my mom, seeing as she had bought me a lot and I wanted to pay some back. She refused, saying it was the present my father gave to me, so it would be wrong if her to take it.
I later decided not to spend it on anything and save it up in case I'll really want something.
My mom offered to pay for lessons, so I decided to spend this money towards a board next year because I reasoned that it's the only thing I would really want.

And even if I had to use my own money for lessons, you need to realize that I am buying the board end of season and I could use the money I have now for lessons or save some up for lessons.

So please, stay out if you don't know the situation. I do not need you to parent me. It would do you much better to get off the forums and parent your own children. 

Have a good night.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Wasn't there a thread just a week or so ago that's gone on forever about how this boy could absolutely not afford lessons he sorely needed because he had no money? A few days later he has money. But lo, he wants to spend it all on a board he's not going to ride for 2 years? And this does not raise a troll flag... how?
> 
> This is why I don't parent other people's children for them. It's a senseless and thankless job.


Yea, people are getting trolled hard by this guy. Could even be dcsnow again, it's been a while...


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I assure you all I'm not a troll.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowPenguin said:


> I assure you all I'm not a troll.


You're being trolled by the collective's bored due to no snow for being too naive. Don't take it so personally yo. Stop squaking like a baby penguin and grow some thicker skin. If you want another Burton board that's fine, get it and be happy.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Thicker skin haha?
I didn't give a rats ass about what he said. Just said I'm not a troll, calmly. My skin is thick enough


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm gonna disagree with everyone here and say you should get this board if you want to go *really* fast

REV Snowboards - Donek Snowboards

It's a bit more than your price range, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> I'm gonna disagree with everyone here and say you should get this board if you want to go *really* fast
> 
> REV Snowboards - Donek Snowboards
> 
> It's a bit more than your price range, but you get what you pay for...


Disagree. *Really* fast is the Kessler. 203kmh / 126 mph.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmm, Neni might be right, but there is one that also allows you to throw in some freestyle


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a burton gatekeeper 159 barely used for sale for $375 shipped.


----------



## Heath (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been riding burton free ride boards since 1994. My first was the Asym air.I just bought a Flight Attendant. I started snowboarding because I use to wind surf and surf a lot. Before snow boarding I was an avid skier in the winter. So........about your choice for boards, I think you know you need to consider a lot of things like your weight and the type of riding you wanna do. From what you have said, you wanna carve. Getting the right board is a start in the right direction. Forgive me but to start carving your board you need to walk before you run. I could coach you but it is a bit difficult on line to project the nuances of the art of carving a board. Let me give you a few pointers though. To carve you need to set the edge. And to set the edge in a toe side carve you MUST move your body aggressively forward to the point where the center line of your body slightly less than perpendicular to the incline of the slope. As you round the carve apply increasing rear foot pressure as you progress through the turn. You will have the biggest rush from the acceleration as you exit the turn. Heal side carves a a bit more cumbersome. The best way to position you body over the board on a heal side carve is to cup both hands over your down hill knee and allow your body to feel the carve as you go through it. You are more prone to put too much pressure on the rear foot on a heal side carve. Feel it!! Let the board tell you what it needs.

Keep you board tuned for the conditions your are riding in and you will have no problems. Riding Pow is a different experience. A totally different set of forces on boththe rider and the board that everyone longs to experience.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Wasn't there a thread just a week or so ago that's gone on forever about how this boy could absolutely not afford lessons he sorely needed because he had no money? A few days later he has money. But lo, he wants to spend it all on a board he's not going to ride for 2 years? And this does not raise a troll flag... how?
> 
> This is why I don't parent other people's children for them. It's a senseless and thankless job.


I have been reading this thread thinking the same thing. I swear SnowPenguin has made me seriously wonder if I was that insufferable when I was 13. I have to assume I was, but fortunately the internet did not exist so I just bothered fewer people. 

Now please excuse me while I go parent my two dogs, who are much less expensive and listen better than human children.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Alright, just ordered it. Should come in a week. Thanks for the recommendation! I payed of 400$, the rest I am in debt.

Just kidding haha. I am sticking with my custom as you all say. Thanks


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Kenai said:


> I have been reading this thread thinking the same thing. I swear SnowPenguin has made me seriously wonder if I was that insufferable when I was 13. I have to assume I was, but fortunately the internet did not exist so I just bothered fewer people.
> 
> Now please excuse me while I go parent my two dogs, who are much less expensive and listen better than human children.


Insufferable? I asked for help choosing a board and turning. You must be daft to think that..


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Burton Custom with traditional camber. I only like the Flying V for guitars and pubic hair. If I could only have one board it would be a Burton Custom. I've got one from 2014 with some of their proprietary 2 hole channel mount Cartels (I forget what they call them shits) on it and that board can do anything I want to do. Certainly not the only game in town but it's damn near impeccable.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Burton Custom with traditional camber. I only like the Flying V for guitars and pubic hair. If I could only have one board it would be a Burton Custom. I've got one from 2014 with some of their proprietary 2 hole channel mount Cartels (I forget what they call them shits) on it and that board can do anything I want to do. Certainly not the only game in town but it's damn near impeccable.


Eh, I like the Flying V man. Same turn initiation as my bamboo longboard has. Real floaty too


----------

